# Salmon snagging with flies



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

All I see in this video is snagged fish. This guy puts his body between the camera and the fish when he lands them, obviously unhooking a back snagged fish. I dont know about you but I dont hold a fish by the tail with its head underwater to unhook it.
Real class act Michigan Gone Wild. Thanks for setting flyfishing back 25 yrs.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Yep. That first one he never went anywhere near the head to unhook it. What do you expect from "up there"? Lol what a joke. Of course the smallest one was no fight so lets explain foul hooking.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

It's the same way over in NY also! Have at it as it's not my style!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Snaggin Mudsharks..YAY, thats real fun!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

And these cockroaches are proud of this? To snag a fish is so effing lame and to video tape it for millions to see just shows what kind of people these are. 
Pure 100% jackholes!!!!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Somehow, I get the feeling that when you're standing ten feet away from a fish, he ain't taking your offering. . . .


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

The great lakes bring a bad name to fly fishing unfortunately. Although you gotta love when a zombie looking male gets the last laugh in by staining said snagger's waders lol. If their that excited to see ya, you probably shouldn't be fishing for them. "Keep drag'n it till ya snag it"


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

creekcrawler said:


> Somehow, I get the feeling that when you're standing ten feet away from a fish, he ain't taking your offering. . . .


You could even see on that fist one his line went tight when the fly hit the fish, he hesitated, then buried the hook in. Awesome work, guys.


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

I dunno. I didn't watch the whole video, I just watched him catching the first fish so I can't say as to the rest of it as to whether they were snagged or not, but with the first fish it looks to me that he reaches towards the head to unhook it (I'm looking at about 2:45), and with a fish that big, that's how I would hold it (by the tail), to unhook it. Too big for the net, and with the teeth some of those chinooks have I'm not sure how else I would try to hold it, not to mention the fact that it isn't good for trout, especially large ones, to hold them by their mouths.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Hint....when you make a video about fishing,you dont hide the fish behind your body when you land it. 
Also a mouth hooked fishes head moves when you move the rod. In the video the fish lays there facing away from him. How many fish do you land that are facing away from you?


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

It was camera shy? Lol


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

wadda coupla losers...definitely snagged everyone of those fish


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

Flowie said:


> Hint....when you make a video about fishing,you dont hide the fish behind your body when you land it.
> Also a mouth hooked fishes head moves when you move the rod. In the video the fish lays there facing away from him. How many fish do you land that are facing away from you?


I wasn't quite getting the part where you were talking about the fish being away from him. I thought you simply meant on the non camera side when he was removing the hook, but I see what you mean now. When the fish was still about 2 feet out and he hadn't touched it yet, the fish had its tail to him, which wouldn't happen with a legit hookup. You are right, it was definitely a snag.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

They took the the video down.
I guess a cop snaggin salmon didnt look so good.


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah the video was on a bunch of forums. I made a comment on YouTube and it was deleted within minutes


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Make sure to visit their Facebook page


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

I fish the Pere Marquette every year for Salmon and it amazes me how many snaggers I see. How do you even get any satisfaction? Ego maniacs I guess. Its a shame but I see it on the steelhead streams also.


----------

